# Tiny Tech Webcam Driver Needed...



## aqba89 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hye Friend... :wave:

Can u help me to find driver for TinyTech Web Camera for Windows XP driver... ray:

My e-mail: **********

Thanks...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Try this driver: http://www.mediafire.com/?9zz90f3imjz


----------

